# The 'Lucky Username' thread!



## Úlairi

I was just noticing today that there are a few people with 'lucky username's' on the forum.

I will define that phrase('lucky username') as someone having a username that is a common name throughout the texts of Tolkien, in it's pure form. Like Gandalf instead of Gandalftherapper2004 or something like that!  My name Úlairi is pure, but it is also a 'rare' name, and is therefore not chosen commonly by newbies. However, a 'rare' username (like 'Gandalf') would also be Elrond, or Frodo/Frodo Baggins on this forum. So, all you with what you consider to be 'lucky usernames', step forth and announce thyself! 

Perhaps (in time), we can conclude who has the 'luckiest username' on the forum. One way to do that is to see which name is mentioned the most throughout the texts of Tolkien (in the indexes).


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

No luck involved in my case, *Úlairi,* 

... but rather kindness. 

On a former Tolkien forum I frequented, I was indeed lucky to claim the name Gandalf the Grey pure and simple, but that was years ago. Elsewhere, I've been Gandalf_theGrey, and found that liveable enough to suit my needs.

When I first arrived here at TTF, however, I was stuck at first with "GandalftheGray." Fortunately, I saw a thread in Entmoot where *Beorn* announced that certain Tolkien names in pure form were being reserved for members to come and claim them ... In my case, the former owner of the TTF name Gandalf the Grey (or it may have been gandalfthegrey, but in any case, it stopped me from originally selecting my name of choice) had been inactive for over a year and had only made eleven posts. 

I greatly appreciate *Beorn's* help in providing me with the best version of my name.


----------



## Turin

I guess I have a 'lucky username', I am the one and only Turin, there was one before me but he never posted so I claimed his name.


----------



## HLGStrider

I don't have one, but I did mine this way on purpose, and I like it.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

More power to you, *Elgee!* 

If *HLGStrider* is the name which best allows you to express yourself, then it's the best choice.

In the realm of Middle Earth, *Gandalf the Grey* is the name which best allows me to communicate in a way that feels natural. And since according to a renowned psychology forum, Tolkien's fictional character "Gandalf the Grey" and I both have in common an INTJ personality, it definitely fits.

Running a close second would be *Frodo.* On one Middle Earth personality test in particular, I end up scoring either as Gandalf or as Frodo, depending on my mood. However, I have this feeling that if I had chosen the name Frodo, even though it would be a good fit (or maybe, BECAUSE it would be a good fit!  ) I would probably spend nearly all my time here quietly lurking and hardly any time at all posting.

As for you, *Elgee,* your name grants you plenty of freedom to make a name for yourself while having the most fun doing it ... and IMHO, you've succeeded quite well. 

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Rhiannon

Eowyn was taken, but I don't know if I'd have used it anyway. I think it would feel kind of presumptuous and awkward. I would have liked to have been Morwen, though, but I didn't think of it and just went with Rhiannon. And now I'm too set in my ways to change it...


----------



## Rangerdave

My name may not be lucky, but it is 100% accurate.

I'm Dave, and gratuated from the US Army Ranger School at Ft Benning. 

In the top 10 too, of course only seven of us gratuated that class and I was number 7. But still in the top 10. 



RD


----------



## Éomond

I guess mine wasn't so lucky. I was Isildur, I guess that was a lucky username. 
But when I registered, I knew very little about Tolkien, I wish I would have been reading the Sil. like I am now. I would have choosen something like "Fingolfin" or "Finrod." Oh well, I'm happy with my name now. 

only 10 Rangerdave!? how many started out in your class?


----------



## Lantarion

Well my current nick is 'luckier' than my original one.. When I joined in 2001 I had started developing an interest for Latin, and I suppose I found the word for 'priest', Pontifex (the Emperor of Rome used the title _Pontifex Maximus_), to be interesting.. Of course now I realize that it descneds from the Latin word _pons_, 'bridge', which has nothing to do with anything!  
And I started to develop a dislike for the name in general; so a while after I had become Moderator I decided that I should change my nick to something more fitting for a Tolkiendil..  And at that time I had taken an interest (and still do) in all things to do with Númenor.. 
I am not even a novice in the language of Quenya, but what little I do and did gather from it provided me with the ingredients to forge a fitting name for myself.. Lantarion basically means 'Son of the Fallen', which refers of course to Anadûnê. 

I considered taking the name 'Anárion' at some point, which would have been 'Lucky'.. But I think my current one is good.


----------



## Sarah

My name may not be a Tolkien name, but it certainly is a lucky one. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get Sarah as a user name on any forum???


----------



## Beorn

Sarah....I'd like to suggest an addition to your sig:


> Ring goes on, ring goes off, ring goes on, ring goes off.


 It should really be:


> Ring goes on, ring goes off, ring goes on, ring goes off, ring goes on, finger comes off.


Ummm...Beorn has a sort of story behind it...Way back when....AKA about a year and a half ago....Beorn was a character who had made a whole entire 10 posts in one day....his profile said, "Occupation: I make hot dogs." Hrmm.

How about this: all the members who have an even, prime userid (the number shown in the URL when you go to the profile, send a new pm to them, etc) are lucky members!


----------



## Niniel

You could say I have a lucky username. Actually I wanted to be Nienor, but there already was one (I've only seen her here once, actually kinda fun cause we were discussing something so there were alternating posts by Niniel and Nienor). She doesn't seem to be around anymore, but I like Niniel now, and frankly I think it's terribly confusing when people change their usernames.


----------



## Elbereth

I guess you can say that my user name is a lucky name. I beleive there was one other Elbereth on TTF at one time...but she didn't take off with it like I did. Actually when I first signed on as Elbereth I was surprised that I was able to get it. I think I tried two names before I came up with Elbereth. But when all is said and done....no other name suits me as well as the Star Queen.


----------



## Sarah

Beorn said:


> Sarah....I'd like to suggest an addition to your sig:
> It should really be:



my sig is from the animated LOTR2 spoof that someone posted a while back. "finger comes off" wasn't part of it.


----------



## GuardianRanger

Beorn said:


> How about this: all the members who have an even, prime userid (the number shown in the URL when you go to the profile, send a new pm to them, etc) are lucky members!



even prime?


----------



## Beorn

GuardianRanger said:


> even prime?


There's only one even prime: 2...i.e. my userid


----------



## Úlairi

Beorn said:


> There's only one even prime: 2...i.e. my userid



Hehehe, nice one Beorn.  So far, I would indeed say Elbereth and Gandalf the Grey are the two 'luckiest username's' here so far. I still think Morgoth is pretty 'lucky'. I haven't seen a Melkor yet. Or a Sauron for that matter.


----------



## Lantarion

Hey mine is 9, I think.. It's not prime _or_ even, but it's kewl.


----------



## Úlairi

Mine's 6! Wow! Let's do some counting! 1... 2...!!! Yay!


----------



## HLGStrider

> Hey mine is 9, I think.. It's not prime _or_ even, but it's kewl.


 
Oh, no fair! Lanty got my lucky number. I think I deserve it more than he does because I can spell cool and he can't!  

I hope I at least get a multiple of nine. . .or at least a multiple of three. . .three isn't nine, but it is a good option. . .697? Is that a multiple of nine. . .let's see. ..six plus seven is thirteen plus nine is twenty-two. Two plus two is four. No. It's not a multiple of nine. I'm sad. 
Three goes into six twice. Nine three times. Seven. . .twice with leftovers. . .not a multiple of three either. . .
Sigh . . .


----------



## Turin

Úlairi said:


> Or a Sauron for that matter.



Eliot(I think) changed his name to Souron, then changed it back. I consider myself to have the luckiest username because Turin is awsome! Most of the people who claimed the original usernames are inactive and always will be.


----------



## Aerin

Hey, my name's mentioned a whole two times in the Silmarillion....


----------



## Rhiannon

Aerin said:


> Hey, my name's mentioned a whole two times in the Silmarillion....


I always wondered if that's where McKinley got the name, or if it was an accident, or one of those subconscious things...


----------



## Lantarion

Aerin is used in another book? Cool! 
It's actually used in an epic rpg-game called "the Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind" as well, for a very minor character (there are thousands in the game, all with names!). And there's a Dunmer (Dark Elf) mage whose name is Manwe!! And she's not even a central character! 
I have the screenshots for both of those but the attachements aren't working I think..


----------



## Manveru

Gee, I don't have a 'lucky' name...
Whait a minute... don't I?
Well, it's hard to find it out too late... really 
Yeah, right
I'm lucky so my name may not be so...



------
_BTW: I'm glad there are so many people with their 'lucky' names... hope you're all... lucky_


----------



## GuardianRanger

Beorn said:


> There's only one even prime: 2...i.e. my userid



That's where I thought you were going with that.


----------



## Rhiannon

Lantarion said:


> Aerin is used in another book? Cool!
> It's actually used in an epic rpg-game called "the Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind" as well, for a very minor character (there are thousands in the game, all with names!). And there's a Dunmer (Dark Elf) mage whose name is Manwe!! And she's not even a central character!
> I have the screenshots for both of those but the attachements aren't working I think..


Yup- the heroine of _The Hero and the Crown_ by Robin McKinley is named Aerin, and is one of my favorite literary characters. 

Morwen is also the name of a wonderful character in Patricia C. Wrede's 'The Enchanted Forest Chronicles', which is a riot. And there's a male Morwen (a very minor character, Mordred's younger brother) in _King Arthur's Daughter_ by Vera Chapman.


----------



## BlackCaptain

Mine wasn't luck...it was pure skill haha

No... At first, if anyone can remember, I was MorgulKing. Then seeing that BlackCaptain was much cooler... I decided to change it to that

Double luck!


----------



## BlackCaptain

Oh, and Lantarion!

In Morrowind, there's also an Elf named Celegorn, and another one named Arathor. I know there's more with Tolkiendilic names, I just can't remember them right now...


----------



## celebdraug

CELEBDRAUG!!
I guess the "CELEB" bit is lucky!


----------



## Lantarion

Yeah BC I remember! 

Hehe celebdraug.. Like a cross between Celegorm and Draugluin (ooh, scary!).


----------



## Úlairi

Turin said:


> I consider myself to have the luckiest username because Turin is awsome!



I would be inclined to agree with you if (and only if) your username was actually T*ú*rin!!!! It doesn't have the accent above the "u". You see, most people know that my original username was "Ulairi", without the accent above the "U", but it had always annoyed me that I could never find a way to put an acccent above the "U", that was until I learnt the ASCII code. I then got Beorn to change the "U" for me to "Ú". Now, for your name, I'm sure you can get Beorn to change the "u" in your name also. You could then become Túrin. Incidentally, the ASCII code for "ú" is that you press and hold down ALT on the keyboard, and type in the numbers: 0250 in on the number pad to the right of your keyboard as your holding ALT down. Once you've typed in 0250 (on the number pad), let go of ALT and you'll get the letter "ú"!!! Also, I think to make your name evern luckier (if it is possible), get it changed to Túrin Turambar, that would be very lucky indeed!


----------



## Goldberry344

i was rather stupid about choosing my username.

at the time i joined there was no Goldberry. she joined about a month after i did.so i coul dhave been Goldberry. however, i kinda figured that that name was taken so i was like "hey, 344!" and that was that.

but still

rather stupid.


----------



## Arvedui

Úlairi said:


> Also, I think to make your name evern luckier (if it is possible), get it changed to Túrin Turambar, that would be very lucky indeed!


Definately! Túrin Turambar was the luckiest Man in the history of Middle-earth.  He was even luckier than my alter ego was on his first boating...


----------



## Gothmog

I suppose that I was lucky to be able to use my name on here. On a few other sites I have to use Lord Gothmog as it seems there are a lot of pretenders out there.


----------



## Úlairi

Arvedui said:


> Definately! Túrin Turambar was the luckiest Man in the history of Middle-earth.  He was even luckier than my alter ego was on his first boating...



Hehehe.



Gothmog said:


> I suppose that I was lucky to be able to use my name on here. On a few other sites I have to use Lord Gothmog as it seems there are a lot of pretenders out there.



Yes! I was going to give you a mention as well Gothmog, your's is indeed a 'lucky' username. 



Arvedui said:


> Aiya Eldalië ar Atanatarni, utulie'n aurë! Auta i lómë!



Hmmm, going to translate this for fun! Let's see...

_Hail the Elven-folk and the Fathers of Men, day has come! The night is passing!_

I'm guessing that's a reference from the Sil somewhere.


----------



## Arvedui

After a looong search, I finally found it again. It can be found in _HoME XI: The War of the Jewels/The Grey Annals._

It is there translated as:

*Lo, people of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the day has come! The night is passing!*
It was shouted by Fingon before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears, when he heard the trumpet of Turgon coming unlooked for from Gondolin.

It struck me there and then as one of the most powerful moments I have ever read of Tolkien, so I just HAD to use it. I think that I will add the first part too...


----------



## Úlairi

Arvedui said:


> After a looong search, I finally found it again. It can be found in _HoME XI: The War of the Jewels/The Grey Annals._
> 
> It is there translated as:
> 
> *Lo, people of the Eldar and Fathers of Men, the day has come! The night is passing!*
> It was shouted by Fingon before the Battle of Unnumbered Tears, when he heard the trumpet of Turgon coming unlooked for from Gondolin.
> 
> It struck me there and then as one of the most powerful moments I have ever read of Tolkien, so I just HAD to use it. I think that I will add the first part too...



Cool, I was close, but...NO CIGAR! Ah well, smoke triggers my asthma anyways, so, I guess I can never become addicted to cigarettes!


----------



## celebdraug

Lantarion said:


> Hehe celebdraug.. Like a cross between Celegorm and Draugluin (ooh, scary!).


  But im friendle wold and im not evil *angelic smile*


----------



## Turin

Úlairi said:


> I would be inclined to agree with you if (and only if) your username was actually T*ú*rin!!!! It doesn't have the accent above the "u". You see, most people know that my original username was "Ulairi", without the accent above the "U", but it had always annoyed me that I could never find a way to put an acccent above the "U", that was until I learnt the ASCII code. I then got Beorn to change the "U" for me to "Ú". Now, for your name, I'm sure you can get Beorn to change the "u" in your name also. You could then become Túrin. Incidentally, the ASCII code for "ú" is that you press and hold down ALT on the keyboard, and type in the numbers: 0250 in on the number pad to the right of your keyboard as your holding ALT down. Once you've typed in 0250 (on the number pad), let go of ALT and you'll get the letter "ú"!!! Also, I think to make your name evern luckier (if it is possible), get it changed to Túrin Turambar, that would be very lucky indeed!



I have thought about changing it but I can only remember how to do the accent on my mac. I don't feel like doing that whole complicated procedure every time I log in. I'll give it a try, Túrin, that works, but the cookies get deleted a lot on this computer and I don't like to do all that stuff when I log in.


----------



## Úlairi

Turin said:


> I have thought about changing it but I can only remember how to do the accent on my mac. I don't feel like doing that whole complicated procedure every time I log in. I'll give it a try, Túrin, that works, but the cookies get deleted a lot on this computer and I don't like to do all that stuff when I log in.



You'd be surprised how well I know ASCII code now.  You'd also be amazed to see how fast I can type my own name too: Úlairi. Less than a second.


----------



## Beleg

Beleg is pretty nifty too.


----------



## Turin

Úlairi said:


> You'd be surprised how well I know ASCII code now.  You'd also be amazed to see how fast I can type my own name too: Úlairi. Less than a second.



I'm considering getting it changed. Today I logged in as Túrin and the site didn't seem to notice, so maybe if I get my name changed and log in as just Turin it won't notice either. I will give it some thought.


----------



## Úlairi

Cool, make you sound more...exotic.


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I don't know if my username is "lucky", at least it is a Tolkien name. If only I knew what the name means...if it's in sindarin or quenya...

thus far I've found out that íre=when and tel=roof...that doesn't tell anything.
And that's sindarin. 
I'm on the roof!!!


----------



## Glebriwyn

My name isn't lucky but it is the Elvish translation of my real name. That's according to a website in the UK that do translations of your real name into Elvish, Dwarvish, Hobbit or man.


----------



## Úlairi

Those websites are pure BS, they have a list one gets picked randomly, you can't translate your actual name into Elvish unless you know the etymology of your real name. Benjamin (my name) means 'son of my right hand' in Hebrew, and my brother Luke's name means 'wolf' (I forget the language), hence, my brother's name would likely be 'Draug' in Sindarin/Quenya. I can't be bothered working mine out.


----------



## Lindir

I have a lucky username, even though Lindir is a rather minor character. But it was the one I wanted and I was glad it wasn't taken.


----------

